# ασπιρίνη



## nickel (Mar 30, 2011)

_Spiraea salicifolia​_

Η χημική ονομασία της ασπιρίνης είναι *ακετυλοσαλικυλικό οξύ*. Παλιά το σαλικυλικό οξύ λεγόταν *σπειραϊκό οξύ*· έπαιρνε το όνομά του από τη _σπειραία_, ένα γένος θάμνων με όμορφα λουλουδάκια το οποίο περιέχει διάφορα σαλικυλικά. Το αγγλικό ήταν _spiraeic acid_ και στα γερμανικά το ακετυλοσαλικυλικό οξύ ήταν _Acetylirte Spirsäure_. Από το _A-_ της πρώτης λέξης, το _Spir-_ της δεύτερης και το τέρμα –_in_ βαφτίστηκε το 1899 η ασπιρίνη στα εργαστήρια της γερμανικής Bayer. (Άρα δεν είναι γαλλική λέξη όπως ανακάλυψα ότι λέει έλεγε εδώ.) 






*Το 1999 η εταιρεία γιόρτασε τα 100χρονα της ασπιρίνης και έντυσε το 30ώροφο κτίριό της στο Λεβερκούζεν με αυτό το πακετάκι που διαβάζω ότι μπήκε και στο βιβλίο των ρεκόρ Γκίνες.*​ 


Σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia, κάπου 40.000 τόνοι ασπιρίνης καταναλώνονται διεθνώς κάθε χρόνο. Στις χώρες όπου η _Aspirin_ παραμένει σήμα κατατεθέν της Bayer, ο κοινόχρηστος όρος είναι _ακετυλοσαλικυλικό οξύ_. Ωστόσο, η Bayer φαίνεται ότι έχασε τα δικαιώματα της στη Γαλλία, τη Ρωσία, τη Βρετανία και τις ΗΠΑ σαν μέρος του πακέτου των πολεμικών αποζημιώσεων που όρισε η Συνθήκη των Βερσαλιών για τον Πρώτο παγκόσμιο. Στη Wikipedia αναφέρει σε ποιες χώρες είναι κοινόχρηστη ονομασία σήμερα η ασπιρίνη, με πεζό αρχικό, και σε ποιες παραμένει σήμα κατατεθέν της Bayer και άρα γράφεται με κεφαλαίο και ®.

Πάντως στα ελληνικά έχει κατοχυρωθεί η μεταφορική χρήση (ΛΚΝ: «(μτφ.) για να χαρακτηρίσουμε ένα μέτρο που αντιμετωπίζει προσωρινά και όχι ριζικά μια δύσκολη κατάσταση: _Προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα της ανεργίας με ασπιρίνες_»), είναι γνωστή από ανέκδοτα για το στρατό όπου σου έδιναν ασπιρίνη για πάσα νόσο, και υπάρχει και το γνωστό ανέκδοτο για το ρόλο της ως αποτελεσματικού προφυλακτικού μέσου («κρατάτε μια ασπιρίνη σφιχτά με τα γόνατα»).

Πληροφορήθηκα λοιπόν, μια και ήμουν μικροπελάτης (το ένα πακετάκι των 20 το βάζω κάτω μέσα σ’ ένα χρόνο), ότι χάθηκαν οι ασπιρίνες από τα φαρμακεία επειδή δεν συμφέρουν. «Φαρμακοποιοί εκφράζουν την πεποίθηση πως το τελευταίο τετράμηνο οι ελληνικές ασπιρίνες καταλήγουν σε ράφια κυρίως γερμανικών φαρμακείων, όπου η τιμή της είναι 4 ευρώ το κουτί όταν στην Ελλάδα πωλείται προς 0,63 ευρώ, ενώ ένας ακόμη προορισμός είναι η Ιταλία όπου το κουτί κοστίζει 2,5 ευρώ», έγραφαν μεταξύ άλλων τα Νέα στις 22/2/2011.

Ρε Γερμανοί, εμείς έχουμε τους πονοκεφάλους, μας παίρνετε και τις ασπιρίνες τώρα;

Τέλος πάντων, σήμερα πήρα ένα πακετάκι Σαλοσπίρη (στη χώρα των σαλών, Σαλοσπίρη): 20 δισκία των 100mg προς €1,06. Στου Boots 100 δισκία των 75mg στοιχίζουν £1.11. Κάντε σύγκριση.

Στη χώρα όπου η υγεία έγινε το μεγαλύτερο χρηματιστήριο, με τη μεγαλύτερη ίσως σπατάλη, διαφθορά και φοροδιαφυγή, που πρέπει να ορκίζεται όχι στον Ιπποκράτη αλλά στον φαυλοκράτη, εγώ ασχολούμαι με ασπιρίνες. Αλλά εξ όνυχος τον λέοντα. Και είχε και ενδιαφέρουσα ετυμολογία. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> ...όπου η τιμή της είναι 4 ευρώ το κουτί όταν στην Ελλάδα πωλείται προς 0,63 ευρώ...


Χάθηκε να συμβαίνει αυτό και με όλα τα άλλα προϊόντα, που πουλιούνται στην Ελλάδα πανάκριβα ενώ σε άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης είναι φτηνότερα;


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 30, 2011)

Και η όμορφη (ελπίζω γνωστή σε πολλούς) σπειραία






Στο λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη διαβάζουμε :

ασπιρίνη η [aspiríni] O30 : 1.εμπορική ονομασία παυσίπονου και αντιπυρετικού φαρμάκου: Δισκία ασπιρίνης. || το δισκίο της ασπιρίνης: Πήρα μία ~. Aποφεύγει τα φάρμακα, δεν παίρνει ούτε ~. 2. (μτφ.) για να χαρακτηρίσουμε ένα μέτρο που αντιμετωπίζει προσωρινά και όχι ριζικά μια δύσκολη κατάσταση: Προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα της ανεργίας με ασπιρίνες. ασπιρινούλα η YΠOKOP στη σημ. 1. [λόγ. < γερμ. Aspirin (ουδ.) μέσω του γαλλ. aspir(ine) (θηλ.) -ίνη· ασπιρίν(η) -ούλα]


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2011)

Και στο Μείζον λέει: «[<γαλλ. aspirine]». Αλλά έρχομαι τώρα και τα διορθώνω. Η πληροφορία προέρχεται από το OED. Το ίδιο γράφει και το ΛΝΕΓ και ο Πάπυρος. Στο Ετυμολογικό υπάρχει και η άποψη για στερητικό _a_-, όπως η πρώτη εκδοχή εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2011)

@Alex, νομίζεις ότι στη Γερμανία τις ελληνικές ασπιρίνες τις πουλάνε με ελληνική τιμή;  Έχεις την αίσθηση ότι τα τριγωνικά συστήματα (και τετραγωνικά πια) θα λειτουργούν μόνο *προς* την Ελλάδα; 

Και για να μη μείνει χωρίς γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον η παρέμβασή μου, την ίδια εποχή με την ασπιρίνη η Bayer προωθούσε και ένα άλλο, ιδιαίτερα ισχυρό *μη συνταγογραφούμενο* αναλγητικό φάρμακο, τη λεγόμενη _ηρωίνη_ (etymology).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στο Ετυμολογικό υπάρχει και η άποψη για στερητικό _a_-, όπως η πρώτη εκδοχή εδώ.


Το ΕΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει *και* την εκδοχή με το _α_- στερητ., αλλά *μόνον* αυτή:

*ασπιρίνη*
μεταφορά τού ελληνογενούς γερμανικού _Aspirin_, που πλάστηκε από _α_- στερητικό (που όμως ανακαλεί ταυτόχρονα στον νου το νεολατινικό _acetylium_ "ακετύλιο") + λατινικό _spir(aea)_ (< ελληνιστικό σπειραία "είδος θάμνου") + παραγωγικό τέρμα -_in_. Η ονομασία δόθηκε στο σαλικυλικό οξύ επειδή παρασκευάστηκε με χημικά μέσα, χωρίς να ληφθεί από τη σπειραία, της οποίας τα άνθη το περιέχουν. Η λέξη _Aspirin_ κατοχυρώθηκε ως εμπορικό σήμα από τη γερμανική εταιρεία Bayer το 1899.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Το ΕΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει *και* την εκδοχή με το _α_- στερητ., αλλά *μόνον* αυτή:
> 
> *ασπιρίνη*
> μεταφορά τού ελληνογενούς γερμανικού _Aspirin_, που πλάστηκε από _α_- στερητικό (που όμως ανακαλεί ταυτόχρονα στον νου το νεολατινικό _acetylium_ "ακετύλιο") + λατινικό _spir(aea)_ (< ελληνιστικό σπειραία "είδος θάμνου") + παραγωγικό τέρμα -_in_. Η ονομασία δόθηκε στο σαλικυλικό οξύ επειδή παρασκευάστηκε με χημικά μέσα, χωρίς να ληφθεί από τη σπειραία, της οποίας τα άνθη το περιέχουν. Η λέξη _Aspirin_ κατοχυρώθηκε ως εμπορικό σήμα από τη γερμανική εταιρεία Bayer το 1899.



Το διόρθωσα στη διαδρομή επειδή γράφει «ανακαλεί ταυτόχρονα στον νου». Αν αυτό δεν είναι δίπορτο...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Εντάξει, είναι ντρίπλα — αλλά στην ετυμολόγηση του OED έτυμον είναι ξεκάθαρα η γερμανική ονομασία τού ακετυλοσαλικυλικού (σπειραϊκού) οξέος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2011)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, εμένα μου άρεσε το «σπιρ». Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι αντιδάνειο και να απαιτήσουμε να γράφεται _ασπειρίνη_.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, ιδίως αφού το ελληνογενές _spiro_- σε επιστημονικούς όρους το έχουμε _σπειρο_- (_σπειροχαίτη_, _σπειρόνημα_, _σπειρόμετρο_ κλπ). Το Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας άλλωστε προτείνει και _σπειράλ_ (αντί _σπιράλ_).


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 31, 2011)

Aφιερώνω

Hans Krankl - Aspirin


----------



## Elsa (Mar 31, 2011)

Κάποτε είχα διαβάσει οτι το σαλικυλικό της ασπιρίνης -αρχικά- έβγαινε από το φλοιό της ιτιάς (Salix alba -White willow) και σχετικά πρόσφατα άρχισε να παράγεται συνθετικά, φαίνεται όμως ότι ήταν λάθος. 
Ο ιστότοπος του Τμήματος Χημείας του Παν/μίου Αθηνών έχει ένα εξαιρετικά λεπτομερές αφιέρωμα στην ασπιρίνη απ’ όπου αντιγράφω τη σύντομη ιστορία της:
_Οι κυριότεροι σταθμοί στην ιστορία της ασπιρίνης
400 π.Χ. - Ο Ιπποκράτης συνιστά φύλλα και ξέσματα από τον φλοιό της ιτιάς ως αναλγητικά και αντιπυρετικά φάρμακα	
1763 - Ανακοίνωση του πάστορα Edmund Stone, ενώπιον της Royal Society, για τα πιθανά οφέλη από τη χρήση του φλοιού της ιτιάς 
1832 - Ο Γάλλος χημικός Charles Gerhardt πειραματίζεται με τη σαλικίνη και παρασκευάζει σαλικυλικό οξύ
1897 - Ο Felix Hoffman, μελέτησε τα πειράματα του Gergardt και "ξαναανακαλύπτει" το ακετυλοσαλικυλικό οξύ
1899 - Η φαρμακοβιομηχανία Bayer διανέμει ασπιρίνη σε σκόνη στους γιατρούς για να τη χορηγήσουν σε ασθενείς τους
1900 - Η Bayer παρασκευάζει ασπιρίνη σε μορφή υδατοδιαλυτών δισκίων και η ασπιρίνη γίνεται το πρώτο φάρμακο που διατίθεται σε αυτή τη μορφή
1915 - Η ασπιρίνη διατίθεται χωρίς ιατρική συνταγή σε μορφή δισκίων
1948 - Ο Lawrence Craven διαπιστώνει ότι η ασπιρίνη μειώνει τις πιθανότητες καρδιακών επεισοδίων 
1971 - Ο John Vane διατυπώνει τη θεωρία ότι ίσως η ασπιρίνη δρα μέσω της παρεμπόδισης σχηματισμού προσταγλανδινών_

Νικ, στο διαδίκτυο πουλάνε ασπιρίνη Τουρκίας σε πολύ συμφέρουσα τιμή! (σοβαρά, ο άντρας μου, που έχει μια ψύχωση με την ασπιρίνη , αγόρασε ήδη…)

Αν θες όμως να δοκιμάσεις μια εναλλακτική λύση, υπάρχει και η παραδοσιακή ιτιά , για ρόφημα:
_Δρα ως τονωτικό ,αντιπυρετικό, αντιρρευματικό. Τα χρησιμοποιούμενα μέρη είναι ο φλοιός και τα φύλλα. 
Η Ιατρική της Αρχαίας Ελλάδας χρησιμοποιούσε τον φλοιό της Ιτιάς για τις αντιπυρετικές του ιδιότητες. Στην παραδοσιακή βοτανοθεραπευτική η Ιτιά χρησιμοποιούταν ευρέως για πυρετούς. Ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα βότανα που διερευνήθηκαν επιστημονικά.
Τον 19ο αιώνα, ο Γάλλος χημικός Leroux εξήγαγε ένα ενεργό συστατικό που το ονόμασε σαλικίνη. Το 1852, η ουσία αυτή παραγότανε συνθετικά και το 1899 μπήκε στην παραγωγή το ακετυλοσαλικυλικό οξύ, με την ονομασία ασπιρίνη. Αυτή ήταν και το πρώτο φάρμακο της σύγχρονης γενιάς από φάρμακα με φυτική προέλευση.
Η Ιτιά είναι δροσερή, ξηρή και ελαφρώς πικρή.
Σήμερα στη βοτανοθεραπεία χρησιμοποιείται κύρια ο φλοιός. Στο παρελθόν, τα φύλλα ήταν δημοφιλές σπιτικό γιατρικό. Έπαιρναν το τσάι από τα φύλλα της Ιτιάς για πυρετούς και κολικούς και συνιστούσαν το έγχυμα για την πιτυρίδα.
Η Ασημοϊτιά, ένα από τα είδη που υπάρχουν στον τόπο μας. Είναι ένα ψηλό, όμορφο φυλλοβόλο δέντρο. Ο φλοιός της είναι φημισμένος μια και είναι πηγή ακετυλοσαλικυλικού οξέος (ασπιρίνη) και σαν ασπιρίνη, έχει αντιφλεγμονώδεις ιδιότητες. Όμως δεν παρουσιάζει τις παρενέργειες που έχει η ασπιρίνη στο στομάχι. Και αυτό γιατί ο φλοιός της Ιτιάς δεν περιέχει την ίδια ακριβώς χημική ουσία που περιέχεται στην ασπιρίνη. Περιέχει σαλικίνη, η οποία μετατρέπεται από τον πεπτικό μεταβολισμό σε σαλικυλικό οξύ, το οποίο είναι η ουσία που ευθύνεται για την αντιφλεγμονώδη δράση του φλοιού της Ιτιάς. Τα επίπεδα της σαλικίνης σε κάθε είδος ιτιάς διαφέρουν. Γενικά πρέπει να πούμε ότι τα ποσοστά σαλικίνης της Ιτιάς είναι χαμηλά και δεν μπορούν να θεωρηθούν υποκατάστατα της ασπιρίνης. Μπορούν όμως να ανακουφίσουν σημαντικά, από πόνους των μυών και των αρθρώσεων με ήπιο τρόπο, ενώ είναι ωφέλιμα σε περιπτώσεις εμπύρετων νοσημάτων όπως το κρυολόγημα και η γρίπη. _





Τα φύλλα και τα άνθη της ιτιάς




Παλιές διαφημίσεις της Bayer, με αναφορά και στην ηρωίνη!
(εικόνες από τον παραπάνω ιστότοπο του Χημικού)


----------

